# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال از تکنیک خلا

## Fariborz76

سلام خسته نباشید دوستان 
استوانه ای به ابعاد ظرف آب معدنی 250 سی سی در نظر بگیرید اگر فشار داخل این ظرف تا 10^-3 Torr کاهش دهیم :
الف) نیروی وارد بر سطح این ظرف چقدر خواهد بود ؟ 
ب) نیروی کل وارد بر سطح چقدر است ؟

----------

